# More Jade.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Jades 2nd shoot & more target practice for me.

Crit on the images appreciated but please go gentle on the model.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice pics again, shes a little cracker, like the tatts too (tattoos, just in case someone thinks something else).

I like shot 2, nice hair style and colour, nice pose.

Ben


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

3 and 5 are my picks from that, the poses in them seem more natural than the other ones.
In 1 she has a great expression on her face, taking the colour out of the image helps that as well, everything else seems superfluous in the image, that expression but just a head and shoulders without trees, railings and such would look great.

By the way, i'm always curious what gear people shoot with, so what do you use?
Also i've seen a few of these model image threads of yours, have you hired the model to shoot or have they hired you to shoot shots for them?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I like #4. Nice pose. She's a good looking girl and the outfit is interesting (especially the socks) The one thing that spoils it for me is the tats, but there's nowt you can do about that. She seems comfortable in front of the camera too. Well done.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Katana said:


> By the way, i'm always curious what gear people shoot with, so what do you use?
> Also i've seen a few of these model image threads of yours, have you hired the model to shoot or have they hired you to shoot shots for them?


Thanks bud, all taken on board.

My kit for this shoot was.........

Natural light (will be adding portable power for my lights very soon).
Canon 1dmkII (manily used for sports stuff).
Sigma 70-200 macro dg hsm

These are also TFCD shoots & on this occasion, Jade asked me if I could get
her started with a couple of shoots to see if she wants to pursue a career. She
normally does nightclub dancing.

Its great for me as I can get plenty of 'target practice' in the hope that i will
get it right one day.

I feel that im starting to find my feet but still have heaps to learn.

At the moment im more comfortable with things that move like football players,
horses etc so this is all a big learning curve


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I like #4. Nice pose. She's a good looking girl and the outfit is interesting (especially the socks) The one thing that spoils it for me is the tats, but there's nowt you can do about that. She seems comfortable in front of the camera too. Well done.


Thank you, much appreciated.

She is a great girl & has loads of confidence.

The tats could be covered with makeup & removed in PS if required.

Most things will cover the leg but its what she wanted so gotta keep the
ladies happy i guess


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

I like the first pic  Like her tatoo's too.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea number 5 for me!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, its No5 thats the pick of the bunch here, all god but No5 really makes me look again, well done!


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> It's great for me as I can get plenty of 'target practice' in the hope that i will
> get it right one day.
> I feel that i'm starting to find my feet but still have heaps to learn.


Shoot enough and you'll develop a style of shooting people that you and the models like. Study some photo books and see if there are any poses or styles that really catch your eye and try them next time. Go on flickr or other photog forums and ask for help from pro model shooters as well.

I'm only lowly amateur myself, i only shoot what i want to remember really, if i shoot for me alone and other people happen to like it then that's a nice thing. I've never really shot people, though i'm thinking of doing a small project of making a portrait of each member of my family using medium format black and white film (6x6 square format) and making some timeless prints for everyone to enjoy. My flickr photo sets if you're interested.


----------

